# My new washing machine arrived today :)



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

But, of course, we're in Egypt. The company engineer has to be the one who fits it and he has to come from Cairo... on Sunday "inshallah".


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I shouldn't laugh but I can't help it... even me the old cynic would never have thought that would be the scenario on getting a new washing machine.

Sam I am a dab hand at fitting washing machines easy really as long as your remember to take out the transport bolts

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I shouldn't laugh but I can't help it... even me the old cynic would never have thought that would be the scenario on getting a new washing machine.
> 
> Sam I am a dab hand at fitting washing machines easy really as long as your remember to take out the transport bolts
> 
> Maiden


Well, it's not the fitting of the washing machine per se that I'm worried about, it's the fact that I don't have existing washing machine fixtures thing in the wall to fit it easily. So they will have take a water source from the sink presumably, and create a drain thing.

Technical stuff, but I'm just waiting for Sunday to come and the "engineer" be prepared only to install it to existing fittings and not know how to create them... and it takes another week...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well......lol you will need to make sure you have all the fittings in the house plus spanners, tape, and the mandatory screwdriver, really I would find out what you need and get it in before he arrives as it will save alot of hassle and you just know he will not bring everything that he needs. Good luck and no more bashing the washing on the rocks.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well......lol you will need to make sure you have all the fittings in the house plus spanners, tape, and the mandatory screwdriver, really I would find out what you need and get it in before he arrives as it will save alot of hassle and you just know he will not bring everything that he needs. Good luck and no more bashing the washing on the rocks.
> 
> Maiden



"no more bashing the washing on the rocks"...

hmmm... more like no more lost socks at the laundry


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam said:


> "no more bashing the washing on the rocks"...
> 
> hmmm... more like no more lost socks at the laundry


Sounds like a job for the very handy neighbour!!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Sounds like a job for the very handy neighbour!!



Oh, I wish I could just I could know it was being done properly. But, I'm in rented accommodation so what the owner organises goes. And I'm sure it's one of those rules that it's only valid under warranty if one of their company engineers fits it (not that the warranty means anything anyway, lol).


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Phase two is completed.

I now have a washing machine in the middle of my kitchen, hooked up to the sinks water supply and the drain pipe in the sink.

Waiting for phase three now...

God I love Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Phase two is completed.
> 
> I now have a washing machine in the middle of my kitchen, hooked up to the sinks water supply and the drain pipe in the sink.
> 
> ...




Sam 

I had a washing machine hooked up like that for years only my drainage hose was tied to the tap luckily had I had two sinks because the string made on of the sinks unusable. I accepted it as being in Egypt until one day I said.. F**k it and told them to fit it properly and not to be so lazy. My t.v Ariel wire came in through my aircon duct above the door and then ran diagonally across the wall until it reached my t.v.. same words and now it is nearly concealed running down the door architrave and along the skirting. I wanted a curtain put up in an inner hall way and I told them to put a pole across for the curtain to hang from I cam home to a plank and I mean a plank of wood put up and the silk curtain stapled to the wood!!
It is nothing but laziness because the can do the job when they are forced to.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

*Only in Egypt*



MaidenScotland said:


> Sam
> 
> I had a washing machine hooked up like that for years only my drainage hose was tied to the tap luckily had I had two sinks because the string made on of the sinks unusable. I accepted it as being in Egypt until one day I said.. F**k it and told them to fit it properly and not to be so lazy. My t.v Ariel wire came in through my aircon duct above the door and then ran diagonally across the wall until it reached my t.v.. same words and now it is nearly concealed running down the door architrave and along the skirting. I wanted a curtain put up in an inner hall way and I told them to put a pole across for the curtain to hang from I cam home to a plank and I mean a plank of wood put up and the silk curtain stapled to the wood!!
> It is nothing but laziness because the can do the job when they are forced to.


Sounds a bit like the saga of my curtains that i had made,after much discussion and carefully explaining what a wanted.............went to pick up the two pair of curtain and when i got them home and opened them out they had only cut the material into four lengths then sewn all four curtains together !!!!!!!!!! it could only happen in Egypt.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Sounds a bit like the saga of my curtains that i had made,after much discussion and carefully explaining what a wanted.............went to pick up the two pair of curtain and when i got them home and opened them out they had only cut the material into four lengths then sewn all four curtains together !!!!!!!!!! it could only happen in Egypt.


Yep, yep, yep. Only in Egypt!!

I've been told the plumber will come at 6pm to finish the job... here's hoping.

MS - you're probably right about the laziness - but I've rarely seen a decent job here, I hate having to "get used to their way". 

Anyway, let's see what 6pm brings, or probably 8pm by the time they actually come, if I'm lucky.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

So how many is that you have had to tip Sam?

Snagging here is forever!!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> So how many is that you have had to tip Sam?
> 
> Snagging here is forever!!


It's okay, my baweb handles all the workers, I just have to look after him.

So... 7pm (not a bad 6pm estimation) and they have just left. He came and said I need a new pipe (well duh) got out his trusty tape measure and will be back tomorrow for phase four 

Who knew washing machine installation could be dragged out so well.

I'm still waiting for phase three of kitchen counter installation. Phase one he came with his trusty tape measure. Phase two a week later they brought a perfectly rectangular lump of marble and put it on top of the existing wooden counter (no fixing, just plonked it on top). It doesn't pair with with wall, let alone being about 4cm too short in width and 20cm too short in length. So.... phase three - the carpenter will come to cut the wood underneath shorter!!!!!!

I am still waiting for the new kitchen cupboards, I can only imagine what will happen.


----------

